

Ask HN: Looking for a PHP hacker - GroupRefer

My startup grosper.com is looking for a hacker who can code in PHP. We require someone with experience in building affiliate programs and anti-fraud practices. The hacker should be able to write clean and simple code. Where could I find quality applicants for this position?
======
mattm
Let me know if you'd like to talk (although I don't have experience with
affiliate and anti-fraud programs).

~~~
GroupRefer
Hey, sure I would. My email is in my profile.

~~~
mattm
No, it's not. You need to put it in the About field for it to be visible.

